# Quick Question about flooring in a horse trailer!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

We've replaced the floor boards in my old horse trailer a couple of times over the years. We just used standard (non treated) 2x10 boards, probably spruce (I'm not remembering now it was so long ago and, also, we probably bought them from Home Depot too). The second time we did it, we got smarter and treated the boards with Thomson (sp?) water sealant (all six sides were 'painted' and then installed) and that has kept them in good shape for many years now. I would certainly recommend that method if you wished to try something other than pressure treated.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe many years ago oak boards were used.....then wood prices skyrocketed!!
Today I see most replaced and or new trailer floors appearing to be pressure-treated and most pressure-treated wood I see readily available is pine.
I think much of what you will find is also what is available locally from your trees native to your area.

By me, I see several types of southern pine used.
Do look into lumber yards and places other than just Home Depot....
They do not have the best lumber nor the densest p/t woods out there.... By me I was told Home Depots buys lumber from China and so is the p/t and it is not done well. Definitely not the standards needed in the southern USA.
_Shop around definitely..._

Honestly, I see no reason not to use p/t lumber as it is manufactured for repelling moisture and invading bugs and those are both issues horse trailers can have easily.
Make a detailed drawing of board widths and lengths so you can rip out, prep the steel cross-members underneath and then do a proper replacement..
Once you do replace your floor do make the habit of cleaning and washing it out after every use, faithfully. 
Allow the floor to fully dry before putting your mats back down if you have them...but do clean it well including all edges where debris catches and causes problems first.
_jmo..._
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I used rough sawn oak when I redid my floor and then brushed it with linseed oil.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

If I were replacing a wood trailer floor I would definitely use pressure treated lumber. Southern yellow pine takes the green treat more effectively than hemlock or douglas fir, but I wouldn't worry too much about that. California has its own rules about what's available.

Two tips that might be more important than what kind of wood you use: 1) be sure and coat or dip the untreated ends when you cut the boards to length, and 2) use only hot-dipped galvanized or stainless steel fasteners, as recent developments in pressure treatments are more corrosive to untreated steel.


----------



## masonlockshaw (May 1, 2017)

I think I may have phrased my question a bit wrong. I am definitely going to go with pressure treated wood, my question is would it be okay/safe to use hemlock fir. And if hemlock fir is not acceptable, what is an alternative. My braces are every 20 inches but we will be putting in extra braces so they are every 10 inches instead ( not sure if this is overkill but I have anxiety so it is needed to calm my mind and make sure my girl is safe)
Thank all of you guys for your help!


----------

